# Dealing with Conflict sermon by Dr. Charles Stanley



## inthepink (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow!!! Just wow!

I was doing my hair and listening to this weeks' sermon by Dr. Charles Stanley. It was all about dealing with conflict.

In the past year, I have been replaying a conflict in my head over and over and over again.  A conflict that resulted in the end of a friendship.  

CS talks about how to deal with conflict and so many other things about it.  I finally had a light-bulb moment!

I realized what I had done wrong and also what I had done right.

I realized the person used me as a substitute.  They went off on me because they could.  But the person they really wanted to go off on was their father.  It has taken me a year to realize this!

Furthermore, I remembered also how we can only control our own responses - not others.

I tried to be Christ-like in responses and from CS's talk, I see that I did a lot of things right but the one big wrong thing I did is try to "talk reasonably" with this very angry person.  CS says that is pointless.  

CS also said that you need to forgive people for "how" they talk to you.  That is something I still working on doing.  Maybe it will be easier now.

I've copied the sermon notes from his web page below.

I want to walk around with this in my back pocket!!




> http://www.intouch.org/site/c.cnKBIPNuEoG/b.5106673/k.693C/Confronting_Conflict__Sermon_Outline.htm
> *Sermon Outline*
> 
> *Confronting Conflict*
> ...


----------



## Kiadodie (Apr 20, 2009)

THank you! This came right on time. I'm having a HARD time witht this girl at work. SHe constantly disrepects me and I've had a talk with her but it hasn't changed. She makes my life miserable here.
I've been praying about it and I"ve asked God to give me understanding as to why He's allowing this to happen. ALso, I"ve asked him to get me out of here.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Apr 20, 2009)

I love CS! All of his teaching is so on point! and he urges you to seek the word for your own jewels and look for yourself, not to just beleive him because he said it but to beleive what He said to be true! God is sooo awesome!!!


----------

